# please HELP!!!!!



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

hello everyone, my name is walid, iam egyptian living now in DUBAI, but i have an american girlfriend, and we were trying to be together from a long time, for me going to USA is not easy and will take very long time, and all i want is to be with my girlfriend, she suggested that we go and live in mexico, and i agreed as long i will be with her, but the problem is that iam afraid not to get the visa, iam just new in DUBAI and the consulate here needs a letter from my company, and my company will not give me that letter coz i just came 3 months ago, and my girlfriend needs me so much as i need her so much, i heard that if someone in mexico can apply for a visa for someone outside mexico, and i wish if someone help me with that, i know it seems strange to ask that, but iam trying to do anything to be with my girlfriend, she all i have now, and i want to be with her so much, i just want anyone to help me get visa, or at least find a job which can send me a job offer and i can apply with it so the consulate will not need a letter from my company. just please i seek help, iam an accountant, i have more than 7 years experience in accounting.
please i wish if anyone opened this message to try to advice me, or help me, and please no one make a fun of me or my message, coz no one feels what i feel, and i want to tell everyone that i don't love this woman coz she is American but coz she is the best woman in the world, and iam not seeking to go to USA, i wish to live anywhere with her, and i can find a good job in any place with my qualifications and experience, and i wish to be only with her.
thank you for your time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may have to wait until you can apply for a visa through the nearest Mexican consulate. Mexico will not offer you an easy route to employment as they protect Mexican workers against competition from expats. In order to obtain a visa, you will have to prove over $1000 USD per month per person from outside of Mexico or other proof of resources. If you have major resources, you might get a visa as an investor. Otherwise, you would need sponsorship by a company which would employ you. If you are not fluent in Spanish, that might be difficult.
I know that is not the warm welcome to the forum that you might have wished, but it is the way it works. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

I would have to agree with the moderator here. You seem to be in a pretty sticky situation here. Both you and your girlfriend would face a mountain of paperwork in this endeavor. I think the first start of a solution would be to find a company in Mexico that would guarantee your employment. Advertise any skills you have in as many of the Mexican forums as you can. Also look through online employment websites for Mexico. You never know what you might come across. Although your situation may seem grim, never give up hope.


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

thank you LinuxTech for your massage, but i wish if you can tell me what websites i can look into for a job in mexico, and do you know if Accounting is a required job there? thank you again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Are you trained in Mexican accounting laws, etc.? I used Google to find the following which will tell you of some of the requirements:
PDF] *Guía para trabajadores extranjeros sobre las leyes del trabajo* - [ Translate this page ]
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
mujeres sobre el trabajo y el embarazo en México. Guía para trabajadores extranjeros sobre las leyes del trabajo en México ...
sp.naalc.org/migrant/spanish/pdf/mgmexfwg_sp.pdf - Similar pages - 
Empleo, realidad de los extranjeros en el país - El Siglo de Torreón - [ Translate this page ]
5 Feb 2008 ... Extranjeros trabajando en México:. 61% Estados Unidos. 8% España y Japón. 6% Alemania, Canadá. 5% Argentina. 4% Italia. ...
Empleo, realidad de los extranjeros en el país - El Siglo de Torreón extranjeros-en-el-pais.html - 32k - Cached - Similar pages -


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

hamartia said:


> thank you LinuxTech for your massage, but i wish if you can tell me what websites i can look into for a job in mexico, and do you know if Accounting is a required job there? thank you again.


You may want to look at the major Mexican online newspapers for a start. Do a Google search for El Diario as I believe thats one of their major newspapers.


----------

